
God's Lonely Programmer (2014) - CharlesW
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/wnj43x/gods-lonely-programmer
======
grzm
Discussion at the time (883 points, over 300 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8658283](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8658283)

------
megamindbrian2
This is my kind of person/challenge

